# Shin's Dumbloid



## mywmyw (Sep 27, 2020)

A quick demo I made of a Dumbloid I'm still working out. 






Does anyone know which position of the toggle corresponds to which setting? Mine seems to have an issue with the toggle up, the sound becomes pretty strange, dark and bloated, almost like a fuzz, where there is like a ducking effect on the note attack, and I can't seem to get enough treble out of it - i have all of these issues even with the gain all the way down. I used OPA2134s from Digikey. The toggle switch in the down setting is what I used for the video, and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2020)

Any chance R15 is 100K and not 100R?


----------



## mywmyw (Sep 28, 2020)

checked w a mm in circuit and it reads 100 ohm on the dot... will reflow some things tomorrow.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2020)

Check R15 -100R = BROWN, *BLACK, BLACK, BLACK*, BROWN.
*Check C10 - 470nf , This is the only thing that comes in when you switch the toggle giving you more Bass response.*

I think it's the nature of this pedal, If you have the Accent & Tone controls at 1.00 O'Clock in Rock mode & flick the switch to Jazz mode it sounds Smoother.
If you increase the Accent & Tone controls to 5.00 O'Clock ( Full Clockwise) in Jazz mode, it probably sounds Worse and Bloated as you describe yet Rock mode will be Harsh!
If you want it to sound more usable, try using 220nf in C10.
If you want it more usable decrease to 100nf.


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

i made a vero version of the dumbloid a few years ago i put another switch in with no diodes/2 silicons/2 1n34's
very interesting sounds


----------

